# Relentless manifolds/ eBay cast manifolds



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

Are relentless v3 manifolds any good or are they still prone to cracking? Any one tried a high flow eBay cast manifold think I've found one with the turbo flange in the correct position


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I believe they are currently working on version 4 :wink:


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for that jamman! High flow manifolds are hard to get hold of ones that fit anyway.


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

We made 354bhp on a v3 last week , but it was heavily ported so you could say the v3 works! But it needs confirmation.. The cast high flow is probably the JBS copy which has flow issues so isn't high flow!


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

there was a V3 in the for sale section a few days ago (if it hasn't been sold yet)


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

LOWTT225 said:


> Thanks for that jamman! High flow manifolds are hard to get hold of ones that fit anyway.


As said mate the only other option would be JBS cast manifold
Will not flow as well as a tubular but is an improvement
Just bare in mind the collector would need some heavy
Porting to avoid issues what people have encountered


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

V4 is being tested and should be in production very soon.

The latest v3 should fit fine and won't crack but if your not desperate I would wait for v4.


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

The last time I was down at Waks we discussed the next step in improving the suck bang blow cycle. He said the next step is the exhaust manifold.
After doing the research and talking to the guys who look after my car I decided on the Relentless V3 manifold, this was after they told me the Relentless was a PITA to fit but do able.
So I found a guy on ebay selling them did the deal. The first concern was when it arrived it had come from China, so I took it straight over to the guys who would be fitting it, luckily they had a BAM engine stripped down with the head on the bench so after offering it up the manifold was a good 6mm away from seating properly. This was been held away by some webbing on the head. So after a good bit of grinding we ended up like this.





The next problem was actually tightening one of the turbo to manifold bolts. As you can see the mounting is very close to the pipes with no way to get a spanner in to tighten it.







After seriously modifying several spanners they managed to get the bolt tight. At which point I got a phone call saying that they thought that the manifold was cracked as it was blowing. When the manifold had been removed and inspected although the majority of the welding was TIG, where the pipes meet at the collector it looks like they couldn't get the TIG tip into weld it so they have MIG welded this section. Now where the TIG weld meets the MIG it looks like there is a small hole.





At this point I had 3 choices, remove the Relentless and let them weld it up but with no guarantee it wouldn't crack, replace the original one or use one they would supply from TSR. I had lost all confidence in the Relentless manifold by this point so decided to go with the TSR which they said could be supplied within 2 weeks.
After 4 weeks without hearing any thing I was told that the first manifold TSR had made had failed their quality control.
After 5 weeks this arrived.





As you can see compared to the Relentless the TSR one is huge in fact to huge, when it was fitted the manifold was hitting the bulk head of the car, so this one was removed and returned to TSR. A couple of weeks later after the manifold had been delivered to TSR for them to inspect the manifold arrived at the garage and was fitted.





So after 3 months, 1 week, 1 day, 5 hours and 26 minutes I finally got my car back, not that I was counting.
All I will say is this was my experience replacing the exhaust manifold and others may have had it a lot easier then me.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

That was like an Odyssey :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Cheers for the write up Colin shows what a complete pile of shite Relentless R&D is.....


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

It's not just the R & D James having talked to a few guys now its the QA as well, one guy told me that when he tried to fit a Relentless one of the pipes didn't line up with the port correctly.
Also any one thinking of buying from eBay the person I purchased from suddenly stopped answering phone calls and emails when he found out there was a problem.


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

I tried the tsr route too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Must a admit after 3rd time lucky my TSR manifold appears to be ok.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I really don't know why people by these relentless ones, I have never heard of one good story with their goods, but hey they may of listened and got the v4 right this time..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Buy**

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Probably the main reason is that a Relentless will set you back £250 compared to £900 for a TSR.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Frankenturbo's manifold looks ok for a tubular cost/efficiency product.
It's the exhaust manifold issue that convinced me to go big turbo.
I'm surprised about the probs you've had with the TSR considering how much they cost.


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Grahamstt said:


> I'm surprised about the probs you've had with the TSR considering how much they cost.


You and me both having heard such good things about them.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

tommatt90 said:


> I really don't know why people by these relentless ones, I have never heard of one good story with their goods, but hey they may of listened and got the v4 right this time..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I haven't had 1 problem with them and running both the manifold and downpipe (going on 2 years now).

I didn't want to say to much yet but I have been in contact with relentless a lot recently and speaking to the new man in charge over there who says they have all new quality control check staff and starting with the v4 he wants to rebuild the very bad reputation. We all know (including them) that it won't happen over night and that they cnt just expect everyone to believe they have changed without proof.

So time will tell and I will be keeping in contact with the lads over there and will try get a decent product off them in the v4 in the very near future, as as mentioned the price is so unbelievable compared to others.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

tommatt90 said:


> I really don't know why people by these relentless ones, I have never heard of one good story with their goods, but hey they may of listened and got the v4 right this time..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


There downpipes and decats were perfect fits, but it seemed to be 50/50 on people having problems with the manifolds fitting.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey guys, any news on the V4? This will be the last piece of the puzzle for my E85 hybrid.


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

I think you'll struggle to find any good news on the v4!

Back to the drawing board springs to mind..


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats too bad, I was hoping the new short runner design would be a winner. Any idea what the problem is?


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

High egt , main issue.. 1 long runner which has 4 lots of gas through it constantly = not ideal..


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats interesting. It sucks that nobody makes a decent cast unit.


----------

